# Canadian soldiers add donkey brigade to Afghan mission



## RackMaster (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL, I don't think it's going to be called a "brigade" but sounds like a good idea.  I dunno if I'd want to be the one signing up for the job of "ass-master".  



> *Canadian soldiers add donkey brigade to Afghan mission*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, December 12, 2008 |  4:27 PM ET  Comments46Recommend30*
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Dec 12, 2008)

I think it's a great idea, in that terrain. Maybe the US Army will re-integrate it's mascot - the mule.

Hell, our guys rode in "the first cavalry charge of the 21st century" according to Donny Rumsfeld. ;)


----------



## 0699 (Dec 12, 2008)

Plenty of jackasses in the US military, couldn't we have loaned them a few?

Honestly, mules are a great way to transport stuff in mountainous terrain.  Not sure about the Army, but the Corps has trained muleskinners at Bridgeport for decades...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 12, 2008)

0699 said:


> *Plenty of jackasses in the US military*, couldn't we have loaned them a few?
> 
> Honestly, mules are a great way to transport stuff in mountainous terrain.  Not sure about the Army, but the Corps has trained muleskinners at Bridgeport for decades...



Lots of jackasses in the Canadian military as well, we have a HQ full of them.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 13, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Lots of jackasses in the Canadian military as well, we have a HQ full of them.



Wonder if they're related to ours... :uhh:

:)


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 13, 2008)

0699 said:


> Wonder if they're related to ours... :uhh:
> 
> :)



 Well there is a lot of close ties across both borders...   I'm sure they all come from the same original gene puddle.


----------



## car (Dec 13, 2008)

Which one's the cross-breed? The mule or the donkey?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 13, 2008)

car said:


> Which one's the cross-breed? The mule or the donkey?



I'm pretty sure it's the mule but I'm no expert.  Where's our resident expert?  ;)


----------



## car (Dec 13, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the mule but I'm no expert.  Where's our resident expert?  ;)



Pretty sure it's the mule, but didn't want to say it and get called out. ;)


----------



## BLACKMags (Dec 13, 2008)

They need the pack mules to hump tim horton's to the remoteFOBs in Afghanistan LOL  :)


----------

